# Problem bei Eclipse Plugin Export



## hdi (27. Jan 2010)

Hi, 
ich habe hier ein Plugin (ist generiert, kommt von EMF/GMF ist aber wohl auch egal), und es funktioniert in einer Eclipse Test Applikation (Run As -> Eclipse App). D.h. ich sehe dort im "New"-Wizard auch mein Plugin von dem ich eine Instanz erzeugen kann, genauso wie es in den Extension der plugin.xml angezeigt ist. (Dort wird das in den "Examples" Ornder des New-Wizards gesteckt)

So, nun kriege ich es aber nicht hin das Ding zu exportieren. Ich mache:
File -> Export... -> Plug-in Development -> Deployable plug-ins and fragment
und wähle das gesamte Projekt aus, in dem die plugins-xml steckt.

Das generiert mir auch ohne Fehlermeldungen einen plugins-Ordner mit einem JAR drinnen. Aber wenn ich nun Eclipse schließe, diese JAR in meinen Eclipse Plugin-Ordner ziehe, und Eclipse neustarte, ist davon keine Spur. Es wird auch nicht angezeigt in den Plugins (Help -> About Eclipse -> Plugins).

Hat jmd eine Idee wieso das in der Test-App funzt und dann aber in der "echten" nicht mehr? Exportier ich das falsch oder wieso erkennt er das nicht?

Vielen Dank... lg

edit: Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus der plugins.xml, der zeigt dass bei den Extensions eig. im File->New Wizard mein Plugin angezeigt werden müsste. (Was es in der Testumgebund ja wie gesagt auch tut)


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jan 2010)

Seit Eclipse 3.4 werden Plugins nicht mehr in das plugins Verzeichnis kopiert, sondern per p2 installiert.


----------



## hdi (28. Jan 2010)

Danke, aber ich krieg das nicht hin. Soweit ich jetzt recherchiert habe ist der Unterschied nur dass ich das JAR nicht in den plugins-Ordner legen muss, sondern in den dropins-Ordner. (Obwohl im wiki gesagt wird dass wegen Abwärtskompatibilität auch neue Plugins im plugins-Ordner erkannt werden).

Also zumindest macht das keinen Unterschied, mein Plugin ist nach wie vor nicht da und wird auch nicht gelistet :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2010)

Weder das plugins Verzeichnis, noch das dropins Verzeichnis funktionieren absolut Zuverlässig. Eclipse mit dem -clean Parameter zu starten kann helfen, muss aber nicht.
Installier über die p2 Oberfläche (Help -> Install new Software)


----------



## hdi (11. Feb 2010)

Hey, also sry ich scheiter daran. Bei Help -> Install New Software bekomme ich diesen Dialog in dem ich oben rechts per "Add" eine neue Location angeben kann.
Aber mein Plugin ist ja als jar lokal exportiert auf meiner Platte. Und wenn ich diesen Ordner auswähle wo es drin ist, oder das jar selber, kommt immer nur die Meldung, dass er kein Repository finden kann.

..ich kann das nicht installieren. Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Miriam84 (12. Feb 2010)

Erstell dir in eclipse ein feature, in welches du das Plugin einfügst. Das Feature kannst du genau wie das plugin exportieren. Anschließend wählst du in dem oben genannten Install menü den Ordner aus wo der feature und plugin Ordner liegen. Somit sollte die Installation klappen


----------



## hdi (17. Feb 2010)

Hi, ich krieg es noch immer nicht hin :bahnhof:

Also ich erstelle ein Feature Project, und im Wizard wähle ich mein anderes Projekt mit der plugin.xml aus. Dann exportiere ich das Feature Project per Rechtsklick -> Export und dort dann unter "Plugin Development" wähle ich "Deployable Features".

Ich hab dann auch nen Ordner mit:
  - /plugins (mit der jar aus meinem anderen projekt)
  - /features (mit 1 jar drinnen, ist nur 1kb gross aber enthält wohl auch nur nen Verweis auf die andere jar??)
  - die Dateien "content.jar" und "artifacts.jar"

Dann gehe ich zu Help -> Install New Software, klicke "Add" und im Dialog klicke ich neben dem Textfield auf den Button "Local..." und navigiere zu diesem exportierten Ordern.
Dann Finish, und ich bekomme jetzt zwar keine Fehlermeldung mehr oder sowas, aber die Liste im Fenster bleibt einfach leer - ich kann nix auswählen zum Installieren.

Was mach ich noch falsch ???:L

DANKE für eure Geduld!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2010)

Unten ist ein Haken 'group by category'. Da du vermutlich keine Kategorie in deiner Site hast, solltest du den deaktivieren.


----------



## hdi (17. Feb 2010)

Hey, bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich diese ganzen Einstellungen unten auch geändert hab und rumprobiert hab.. aber ich kanns morgen in der arbeit nochmal nachschauen...

schon mal andere ideen?


----------



## hdi (25. Feb 2010)

Ok es lag tatsächlich an dem "Goup items by category".

Thx an alle :toll:


----------

